# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Scritture Contabili

## MONICA3516

Vi Chiedo Se Per Favore Mi Scrivete Le Scritture In Partita Doppia Per Inail E Irap

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Per IRAP a saldo eccedente gli acconti versati : 
D IRAP (120)
A Erario c/acconti IRAP (100)
A Debiti verso Erario per IRAP (20) 
Se invece l'IRAP dovuta per l'anno corrente &#232; diminuita rispetto agli acconti: 
D IRAP
A Erario c/acconti IRAP  
l'eccendenza dell'acconto sar&#224; girosaldata a Credito per IRAP da compensare. 
Per INAIL a saldo (cosidetta regolazione) da pagare entro il giorno 16/02/ anno n+1: 
D Premi INAIL
A Debiti verso INAIL  
Saluti

----------


## sindoni

_"Per INAIL a saldo (cosidetta regolazione) da pagare entro il giorno 16/02/ anno n+1: 
D Premi INAIL
A Debiti verso INAIL  
Saluti[/QUOTE]_"      
La detta rilevqzione contabile a me sembra errata.
Con l'autoliquidazione Inail si versa:
- la regolazione premio anno precedente.
- la rata del premio   
La regolazione premio Inail anno precedente &#232; stata accertata sia come costo che come debito al 31 dicembre dell'esercizio in chiusura. Pertanto, al 16/02 dell'anno successivo non va rilevato il costo bens&#236; l'eliminazione del debito.
La rata del premio va rilevata con l'accensione del credito verso INAIL per l'acconto utlizzando il conto di credito INAIL C/ ACCONTI; conto che si chiude al 31/12 con la scrittura di rilevazione del costo dell'esercizio e del saldo debito/credito verso INAIL.
Pertanto: rilevazione regolazione premio 
debiti verso inail     a  Banca  rilevazione rata premio
Inail c/ acconti    a     Banca
saluti

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
in effetti la scrittura da me proposta non va fatta il 16/02/n+1 ma va fatta in sede di scritture di assestamento poich&#232; serve per accertare l'eventuale debito da pagare il 16/02/n+1. 
Saluti

----------


## sindoni

> Salve, 
> in effetti la scrittura da me proposta non va fatta il 16/02/n+1 ma va fatta in sede di scritture di assestamento poich&#232; serve per accertare l'eventuale debito da pagare il 16/02/n+1. 
> Saluti

  S&#236; certo, infatti, alla chiusura dell'esercizio si rileva il costo dell'esercizio per oneri sociali per inail (potrebbe rilevarsi anche mensilmente) con contropartita nel conto di debito INAIL C/ CONTRIBUTI e si gira l'acconto in diminuzione del debito... :Smile:  
Saluti

----------


## Cosimo

Salve, sono un dipendente un’azienda in contabilit&#224; ordinaria e devo registrare in contabilit&#224; una sanzione pagata per via di un controllo eseguito sulla dichiarazione dei redditi dell’anno 2004. Ho pagato, tramite banca, questa sanzione + interessi (€ 643,36) utilizzando l’F24, codice tributo 9001. Adesso come posso registrare in P.D. questa operazione? Sono oneri deducibili? Quale conto potrei utilizzare per la registrazione. Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Trattandosi di sanzione, puoi utilizzare un conto omonimo; il costo è indeducibile. 
saluti   

> Salve, sono un dipendente unazienda in contabilità ordinaria e devo registrare in contabilità una sanzione pagata per via di un controllo eseguito sulla dichiarazione dei redditi dellanno 2004. Ho pagato, tramite banca, questa sanzione + interessi ( 643,36) utilizzando lF24, codice tributo 9001. Adesso come posso registrare in P.D. questa operazione? Sono oneri deducibili? Quale conto potrei utilizzare per la registrazione. Grazie!

----------


## Fernanda

salve a tutti. Sarebbe + giusto scindere le due cose e quantificare gli interessi, perchè se la sanzione non è deducibile al contrario gli interessi lo sono.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
condivido la soluzione della scissione tra quota sanzione e quota interessi semplicemente per ragioni di chiarezza. 
Saluti

----------


## debbie

bhè la sanzione 9001 è un controllo da art. 36 bis percui era un avviso bonario. tutto è indetraibile, sanzione e interessi, che sono comunque calcolati sul ritardo di pagamento di un tributo dovuto. sarebbe da valutare la nautra del tributo eventualmente.

----------

